# Puttin' On The Ritz (1982 Taco) cover with the Baloran The River synth, the VC340 vocoder, and NI's Maschine



## quantum7 (Sep 25, 2019)

If any of you want a break from sample based music here's some good old synth music. The Baloran The River, the Behringer VC340, and NI's Maschine were used for this cover. Thank you also to my awesome wife for providing the vocoded and "real" vocals.


----------



## TGV (Sep 26, 2019)

Now there's a bit of nostalgia. Sounds good. Strange how I remembered it a lot faster.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 26, 2019)

Love it! Great rendition. And yeah, the Taco version is strangely slow - but that's the alluring thing I guess.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 26, 2019)

You are very lucky to own The River.
Sounds like magic synth.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone!


----------

